# What are YOU buying at O'Connell's?



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

As I'm sure many of you already know, O'Connell's is currently offering $50 off any purchase of $100 or more in honor of their 50th year in business. Coupon code is 50YR. You can use it over the phone, in store or online. If you use it online you submit it at the very end of your order.

I just put in an order for their corduroy sport coat in olive:

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/o_connell_s_corduroy_sportcoat_olive.php

The fact that UPS ground shipping is only $5 is a nice bonus. And they ship promptly after order.

So what are YOU gonna buy?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Great question. 

I'm looking at the O'Connell's light blue pincord suit. But I'm not familiar with pincord. Still, I really like the prospect of wearing the jacket with my Bills khakis as well as the whole suit.

On the other hand, maybe I should get a BB poplin suit. 

I can't decide, and "both" isn't on my mind right now.

Is pincord a bit too hot in the summer? Or is it not so bad? What do you think?


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Madras swim trunks, and something else to make the $100 minimum.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Great question.
> 
> I'm looking at the O'Connell's light blue pincord suit. But I'm not familiar with pincord. Still, I really like the prospect of wearing the jacket with my Bills khakis as well as the whole suit.
> 
> ...


Nice thought (and saves me the trouble of posting "how 'bout a pincord jacket" on your what to wear with khakis thread :icon_smile.

I have a pincord sport coat. Heavier than seersucker but still great for summer.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

They used to carry these great lime green socks (with dark green horizontal stripes). I was going to buy a pair for spring but they no longer have them on the Web site. I may call.


----------



## cdcro (Jan 23, 2008)

a pinpoint oxford and a pair of boxers to kick it over 100


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

they have an outstanding collection of bleeding madras trousers (NON-patch). check them out in Customer Pictures. 89 something per pair. may get those.

or quoddy camp mocs at 125?


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

A few months ago I bought an end on end blue button down shirt that I like a lot. Nice folks to do business with a very reasonable shipping charge and they also will gift wrap a purchase at no charge.

If you like that shirt, add a pair or two of socks and you will hit the 100 bucks.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I was thinking of a pair of the gray wool trousers. Does anyone know if they are lined?


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I was thinking that now is the time to step up and finally get that Robert Talbott Highgate School tie that Harris and several others proclaim is the THE BEST STRIPE EVER.

And it's only $65 so I have $35 more to spend!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm thinking another Baracuta jacket, this one in navy. O'Connell's sells the made in England jackets and they are well priced, at $50 off the regular price!


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Argyle socks for me.

Anyone know if you can place more than one order, they have some ties I wouldn't mind picking up.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Untilted said:


> or quoddy camp mocs at 125?


That's what I'm thinking, $75+shipping? that's as cheap as Bean Mocs (*before Bean's recent price drop).

When one orders quoddys through O'Connell's does one avoid all the customer service headaches?

Might be a good time to stock up on trousers too...


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I just ordered a pair of flat front blue seersucker shorts (the last pair in my size) and a navy and white D ring belt to push the total over $100.


----------



## Ruslev (Mar 10, 2009)

I picked up a baracuta in natural and used the coupon.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> That's what I'm thinking, $75+shipping? that's as cheap as Bean Mocs (*before Bean's recent price drop).
> 
> When one orders quoddys through O'Connell's does one avoid all the customer service headaches?
> 
> Might be a good time to stock up on trousers too...


I bought my Quoddy's through O'Connell's and avoided the headaches...They ship them out of their store, if they have them in stock. I recommend the canoe mocs.

I was thinking about buying a pair of O'Connell's white bucks.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm glad I clicked on this thread! I *might* just have to get another pair of canoe mocs...

Brian


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

Khakis and a red/navy ribbon belt. Thanks for posting a thread about this sale!

Jeff


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*socks*

Marcoliani socks. Thanks, OP!


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I just called O'Connells and was told you could only use the coupon once. btw, it doesn't show up even on the confirmation email. Also, they are almost sold out of the Quoddy boat moc's with the white sole. Can't keep them in stock he told me.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm thinking another Baracuta jacket, this one in navy. O'Connell's sells the made in England jackets and they are well priced, at $50 off the regular price!


+1 was thinking the same


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

do they carry any polo shirts? I didn't see any on their site.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I already own a black Baracuta (from Ben Silver) but now I feel like I need one in navy too . . . 

They've got some very nice ties too. This is very tempting.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

I have that jacket in a few colors, but the blue one is the one I wear the most - your mileage may vary.

They also have Talbott ties that are the same pattern as the BB (#1 I think) stripe at only $65.00. Gee, not all that long ago I never thought I would say 'only $65.00' when talking about a necktie.


----------



## gracian (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow, thanks. Going to get some more button down oxfords.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

See their news letter buy two Lacoste's and get the third free.

//


chilton said:


> do they carry any polo shirts? I didn't see any on their site.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

Two Talbott regimental stripe bowties.


----------



## osc (Feb 10, 2009)

ty OP for posting - going to order!


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

Khakis and the buy two and get the third Lacoste free.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

I ordered a pair of Bill's M2s and a patch madras tie.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Pearl gray wool trousers and Talbott BB #1.


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*O'Connell's Purchase*

Unfortunately you can't combine the $50 certificate with the 10% off Talbott or the 3-for-2 Lacoste.

I purchased the blue end-on-end b/d and the Kings Dragoon Guards bowtie. Not bad for $90!


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

chilton said:


> do they carry any polo shirts? I didn't see any on their site.


Yes, O'Connell's carry a made in USA polo. They are mesh, logo less, and extremely full cut.


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse (Oct 1, 2007)

Three pairs of argyle socks and the Royall sampler. Hooray for the OP!


----------



## irishboy (Aug 18, 2005)

A Kent clothing brush (finally!) and a pair of boxers to round out my purchase.


----------



## vitriol (Feb 20, 2006)

History of the American Flag Belt - Blue

Lobster Belt - Navy on Navy

Grosgrain nylon ribbon watchband - Navy with Forest Green

Marcoliani Socks - Argyle - Cinnamon


----------



## Kimo (Sep 16, 2005)

I just placed an order for their Madras swim trunks- a pair of twill khakis and gray poplin trousers. Thanks for the notice on the sale!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

After much deliberation, I settled on this magnificent silk/wool Royal Irish Poplin tie, plus a pack of those handy TieClean things to push me over the requisite $100:


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent choice, PJC!


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

My FIRST pair of Bills khaki's, M2 flat front, and a grosgrain watch band. Came to $103 before the discount. I am SO glad someone posted about this sale!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## RobertAllen (Nov 11, 2008)

Is the $50 off $100 purchase still ongoing? I didn't see anywhere to enter the code and when I got to the summary page it didn't reflect the discount? I plan to order a white OCBD and blue OCBD, but hope the discount is still going on?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I got a nifty-looking blue and orange bd and a pair of the house chinos.

Put the code in the comment thing and they'll take care of it. It does not show up on the invoice, though.


----------



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

Does anyone know when the promotion ends?


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Apr 10, 2009)

i just ordered a watchband, a Madras tie, and the chili pepper belt.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

tempusfugit said:


> Does anyone know when the promotion ends?


May 25th.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

I bought a pair of the Quoddy canoe mocs. I called in my order and the gentleman I spoke with applied my discount via phone.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

DixieTrad said:


> Excellent choice, PJC!


Thankee, D.T. I envision wearing it with a white shirt and one of my navy suits. It will clearly be the star of such a plain-vanilla, yet indisputably correct outfit.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> I'm thinking another Baracuta jacket, this one in navy. O'Connell's sells the made in England jackets and they are well priced, at $50 off the regular price!


The UPS guy delivered my navy Baracuta to the front door, yesterday afternoon. The color is not as dark/deep a navy as I was expecting (looks as if it has been faded in the sun for a bit, as part of the manufacturing process?) but, it is indeed a wonderfully well made jacket...definitely a keeper!


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> The UPS guy delivered my navy Baracuta to the front door, yesterday afternoon. The color is not as dark/deep a navy as I was expecting (looks as if it has been faded in the sun for a bit, as part of the manufacturing process?) but, it is indeed a wonderfully well made jacket...definitely a keeper!


Eagle,

I was thinking of ordering the same jacket. Regarding the sizing of the jacket, did you order yours in your normal sport coat/suit size or did you go up one size? I'm worried that if I go up one size the sleeves will be overly long. Any comments will be welcomed.

ds23pallas


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I went with a size 46 for the G9. In my suits and sport jackets, I wear either a 45R or 46R, depending on the design of the jacket (two or three button). The Baracuta in a size 46 fits me quite well. You might check with O'Connell's but, I think going up a size only lengthens the sleeve by 1/4 or 1/2 inch...not much, in either eventuality. Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

ds23pallas said:


> Eagle,
> 
> I was thinking of ordering the same jacket. Regarding the sizing of the jacket, did you order yours in your normal sport coat/suit size or did you go up one size? I'm worried that if I go up one size the sleeves will be overly long. Any comments will be welcomed.
> 
> ds23pallas


The two Baracutas I have owned (one years and years ago; one currently from Ben Silver) have been true to size. I wear a 48R suit and a 48 Baracuta. The jacket is cut fairly trim: In my case, actually a tad too snug to play golf in comfortably, but I have other jackets for that so I don't mind. I was thinking of a navy from O'Connell's, but my size sold out.


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

I received my tan poplin sack suit two days after ordering. Mine is the 3/2, which is not the one on the website. It's very nice, with extremely natural shoulders and patch pockets. It's also half-lined so should be very cool in the summer. I think it's a bargain at $325, and outstanding with the discount. The only caveat is you should call Ethan to discuss size. I'm glad I did. The suit runs trim in the shoulders and trousers (although full in the chest and waist of the coat), and Ethan wisely steered me up a half size. I'm very pleased with it.

David


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

DavidW said:


> I received my tan poplin sack suit two days after ordering. Mine is the 3/2, which is not the one on the website. It's very nice, with extremely natural shoulders and patch pockets. It's also half-lined so should be very cool in the summer. I think it's a bargain at $325, and outstanding with the discount. The only caveat is you should call Ethan to discuss size. I'm glad I did. The suit runs trim in the shoulders and trousers (although full in the chest and waist of the coat), and Ethan wisely steered me up a half size. I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> David


Interesting. Do you own other suits/sport coats from O'Connell's? How does it compare?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Good to hear.

I'm on the fence. Poplin suit? Or pincord suit? Price is very close.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^go poplin suit


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Okay, but why the poplin suit? (if you don't mind, of course)


----------



## DavidW (May 22, 2006)

TDI GUY said:


> Interesting. Do you own other suits/sport coats from O'Connell's? How does it compare?


This is my first suit from O'Connell's, although I have purchased some other smaller items. So, I have nothing from them to compare it with, but I can say it is similar to my last poplin suit, which was from Brooks Brothers at least 15 years ago. I doubt you could still get one like that from Brooks-little shoulder padding, 3/2 sack, patch pockets and half lined. And certainly not at O'Connell's price.

David


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

BK's Bullard field pants, haven't picked a color yet.


----------



## Piscator (Dec 4, 2008)

A couple of watch bands, a belt, and a pair of oxford cloth boxers.

What I really wanted was one of their OCBDs, but alas, 17x37 is hard to keep in stock!

Tom


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

Looks like it's only available in Blue


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

*G9 breathability*

Can someone who owns a G9 or two tell me what warm weather wear of the Baracuta jacket is like? I am trying to judge whether it can be worn during the summer. Thanks.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

I own a pair. I wouldn't wear it during the summer outside of San Francisco. I think you want something that breathes more for warm/hot, humid weather.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a G9 and find it to be comfortable to around 65 degrees F. I had it on the other day when it was 70 degrees here and it was too warm for me.


----------



## dukekook (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks spudnik99 and linklaw. That's exactly the sort of advice I was seeking.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I pulled the cord on the pincord. Man is it sharp. Can't wait to wear it. 

Still to early.


----------



## jph712 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thumbs up for O'Connells customer service.

I placed and order for a pair of Bills M2s and a Patch madras tie, received all in fine order, but the size I ordered in the khakis was a bit snug. The next day I phoned and inquired about a return for exchange, they went ahead and placed the replacement in for UPS. I received the replacements yesterday, and will be taking the to the tailor for cuffing tomorrow.

It was the first time I had ordered from O'Connells, but it will not be the last.

JPH712


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I purchased a patch madras tie, seersucker tie and a nice looking key fob. Great deal and the ties both look extremely sharp.


----------



## greekonomist (Apr 26, 2007)

I noticed over the last day that O'Connell's has been updating the website with "new" bleeding madras shirts, but they're already sold out. I'm going crazy cause some of them are spectacular.

How can they be updating the site with shirts they don't have? Or are the actually selling out that quickly? Am I missing something?


----------



## doublebucklemonk (Feb 15, 2009)

Picked up a pair of Dirty Bucks. Only place I have been able to find them in a wide size.


----------



## JohnMS (Feb 18, 2004)

*Post pictures*

Those of you who have purchased and received items from O'Connell's, would you mind posting your pictures of the items. I'm interested to see pictures of these items that aren't stock photos.

Thanks.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Grey V neck lambswool sweater*

I've been wanting a grey lambswool v neck so used the discount and it's on it's way.
Thanks O'Connell's.
Tom


----------



## K Street (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone speak to the quality, fit, construction, etc. of their navy blazer, particularly vis-à-vis those offered by Brooks or J. Press?

I know I've seen this question asked before, but don't believe I ever saw an answer.


----------



## UgaVII's Trad (Mar 31, 2009)

M2s and a navy and green grosgrain watch strap to seal the deal


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I've asked this question a few times, and I'm not the first. I've never seen an answer.

The OC navy blazer is "the phantom". Nobody has seen it. And if they have, they won't describe it, or post a picture of themselves in it.



K Street said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality, fit, construction, etc. of their navy blazer, particularly vis-à-vis those offered by Brooks or J. Press?
> 
> I know I've seen this question asked before, but don't believe I ever saw an answer.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

K Street said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality, fit, construction, etc. of their navy blazer, particularly vis-à-vis those offered by Brooks or J. Press?
> 
> I know I've seen this question asked before, but don't believe I ever saw an answer.


I do not have a navy blazer from J. Press, but do have an old BB, probably 15 years old, as well as one from O'Connells that I got last year on a trip to Buffalo. I wear the OC blazer 2 or three times per week and it has held up well. It is well constructed and is comparable to the old BB. I wear a 46r and the blazer from OC is true to size. If I recall correctly, the only alterations they performed were on sleeve length. I will buy another one when this one wears out.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

linklaw, does the OC blazer compare favorably to the contemporary BB sack offering?

Or simply -- what do you like about your OC blazer?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I don't know how it compares to the contemporary BB sack, since my BB blazer is a two button model. I like the weight of the fabric. I would describe it as a 10 month weight with it only being uncomfortably hot in July and August, here in western Pennsylvania. It is made in the USA, which is a plus for me, and is my "go to" blazer, which explains why I wear it so often. It doesn't wrinkle excessively either.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm considering this. How's the fit? How do you like the shoes?



doublebucklemonk said:


> Picked up a pair of Dirty Bucks. Only place I have been able to find them in a wide size.


----------



## doublebucklemonk (Feb 15, 2009)

Arrived yesterday. I am pleasantly surprised with the quality, they are quite nice. Size wise, I actually am seeing the opposite of what they mentioned on the website (regarding them being on the small side). I have sort of weird feet so fit is always an issue. On a Brannock, I have 1 foot that is 11e, and the other that is between 11.5 and 12 ee, but I also have a very tall instep. I normally take a 12 EEE (AE 5 last is a bit snug but works, 8 last fits like a dream) or a 13d(in street shoes, and there is normally a ton of extra space in the toe box). I ordered a 12Wide, and they are plenty wide and WAY too long. I am going to exchange them for an 11.5 Wide and have a feeling that will be just right. I've already boxed them back up or I would snap some pics for you.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

linklaw said:


> I don't know how it compares to the contemporary BB sack, since my BB blazer is a two button model. I like the weight of the fabric. I would describe it as a 10 month weight with it only being uncomfortably hot in July and August, here in western Pennsylvania. It is made in the USA, which is a plus for me, and is my "go to" blazer, which explains why I wear it so often. It doesn't wrinkle excessively either.


I wrinkle mine up over the course of the day, since I only take it off when I need to, umm, er, "sit down". But when I get home I hang it up and by the next morning the creases are gone. Money well spent.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Normally I'm a 9 1/2 wide. Think I should size up or down? Or keep it there?



doublebucklemonk said:


> Arrived yesterday. I am pleasantly surprised with the quality, they are quite nice. Size wise, I actually am seeing the opposite of what they mentioned on the website (regarding them being on the small side). I have sort of weird feet so fit is always an issue. On a Brannock, I have 1 foot that is 11e, and the other that is between 11.5 and 12 ee, but I also have a very tall instep. I normally take a 12 EEE (AE 5 last is a bit snug but works, 8 last fits like a dream) or a 13d(in street shoes, and there is normally a ton of extra space in the toe box). I ordered a 12Wide, and they are plenty wide and WAY too long. I am going to exchange them for an 11.5 Wide and have a feeling that will be just right. I've already boxed them back up or I would snap some pics for you.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

linklaw said:


> I don't know how it compares to the contemporary BB sack, since my BB blazer is a two button model. I like the weight of the fabric. I would describe it as a 10 month weight with it only being uncomfortably hot in July and August, here in western Pennsylvania. It is made in the USA, which is a plus for me, and is my "go to" blazer, which explains why I wear it so often. It doesn't wrinkle excessively either.


Don't know about the O'Connell's blazer specifically, but if the cut is at all like the navy suit or corduroy sport coat I own from OC's, then, compared to the BB 1818 Madison sack, the OC blazer is boxier and fuller, with slightly more substantial shoulders (still natural, just not as soft as the brooks) whose points extend slightly farther out. It also appears that it does not have patch pockets; and I would imagine that there are four buttons on the sleeve. And based on linklaw's description, my guess would be that the fabric is slightly heavier as well.

As I said, this is just conjecture, based on my ownership of the BB blazer and some other items from O'Connell's house brand. Still, even sight unseen, I would not hesitate to recommend it to someone.

Here's to hoping an actual owner will do a formal review of the O'Connell's blazer.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Five pairs of Marcoliani argyles: black, navy, charcoal, and coffee in merino; brown in pima. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Zegna jacket
OC shirt
Ferragamo belt
Incotex pant
Pantherella socks
Gucci chelsea boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

kitonbrioni said:


> Zegna jacket
> OC shirt
> Ferragamo belt
> Incotex pant
> ...


I wasnt aware that O'Connells had branched out! $50 wont do much against that list I guess.


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

I just ordered a pair of Quoddy boat shoes with the white soles. When I originally inquired about them, the day after I got the coupon, they were out of stock. Ethan put my name on the list and advised he would email when a pair in my size got there. I got the email today and ordered them immediately. The price has gone up $10 to $155, however, because I ordered earlier, I was given the old price. Can't say enough about the customer service from these folks. John


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

I see Lacoste polos listed in their newsletter, but not on their website, so I assume you have to call or email them to purchase. Does anyone know if they just carry a few basic colors/patterns or a larger variety?


----------



## burton (Nov 11, 2007)

*OC Blazer*

OC's has more than one source for their blazers. When I purchased mine last year, I tried on two different sizes (a long and an extra long). The salesman mentioned something about slight differences between the makers of the two jackets I tried on, I didn't ask who the makers were. I settled on the extra long. Unlike the photo on their website, it has patch pockets and three buttons on the sleeve.

Moral of the story - give them a call. As anyone who has been there knows, the place is like a warehouse. If you're looking for something in particular, they might have some old stock that isn't reflected on their website.

As this is the only blazer I've owned as an adult, I can't really give a full review, because I have nothing to compare it to. But I think the descriptions/assumptions by TDI Guy and linklaw are spot-on. I do enjoy wearing it, and I would buy another.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I got the poplin suit and I'm glad I did. Very simple construction with almost no padding in the shoulders. Half-lined. Sack cut but still fairly trim in the waist.

Sleeves are almost 1.25" too short, but I think they can be let down no problem. I hope.

A big +1 from me.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*It arrived!*



fishertw said:


> I've been wanting a grey lambswool v neck so used the discount and it's on it's way.
> Thanks O'Connell's.
> Tom


Got the sweater and it's just right! One of my pet peeves is sweaters which do not have sleeves which turn back properly and are loose, and waist bands which are not knitted tightly enough to hold their shape. This sweater has both those qualities just right, like I remember Alan Paine sweaters of the 60's being.
Thanks again.
Tom


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

gracian said:


> Wow, thanks. Going to get some more button down oxfords.


Me too -- picked up a couple from them. Thanks to the OP for the tip!!


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Got the ties that I ordered from O'Connell's. They are both great looking and I was very happy with their service.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Time for a stupid question: when is Memorial Day?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

DD,
The only stupid question is the question that is not asked. This year Memorial Day is celebrated on May 25


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

^ I'm with DD, I'm waiting until the last possible minute to buy. I've been cutting back dramatically on my purchases but I stopped in at the NYC Orvis last weekend and went a little crazy. I need to put some distance between my clothing purchases now.


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been waiting as well, if for no other reason than the rising value of our Canadian dollar versus the US dollar. Well that, and indecision. So much to choose from!


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got my Quoddy boat shoes this afternoon. They are very comfortable right out of the box.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

ds23pallas said:


> I have been waiting as well, if for no other reason than the rising value of our Canadian dollar versus the US dollar.


That exchange is getting more favourable of late. Not sure why, but it's welcome for Canadian trad shoppers.


----------



## MacT (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a summer "garden" wedding to attend next month & the temp is likely to be ~100, so a poplin suit seemed like just the thing. The tan in my size was sold out, except for a couple with pleated pants. No go on that. Ethan sent pictures of the poplin suit in some other colors that are not featured on the website. I went olive, and should receive it this coming week.

Left to right: olive, stone, navy.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone know if the $50 off $100 is only once per account or is it re-useable?


----------



## linklaw (Aug 1, 2007)

You can only use it once.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Bartolo said:


> Me too -- picked up a couple from them. Thanks to the OP for the tip!!


These shirts are really nice.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Bills M2 and a needlepoint key chain for the wife. Good stuff!


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

Was looking for the Quoddy boat shoes, but with their limited size selection, went with their Quoddy mocs in cinnamon.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, I was planning on a pair of Quoddy's but waited until the first of may, bad idea, all sold out.


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

How are O'Connell's OCBDs cut? generously?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

*sizing help, please.*

if I am a 9 in AE and Alden for Brooks, is it likely I am a nine in Quoddy mocs?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Closerlook: Yes!


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

They've got some new Quoddys on the site - penny loafers with white boat soles. $200 though.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

rwjones said:


> How are O'Connell's OCBDs cut? generously?


I should measure, but my initial observation is that they may be SLIGHTLY slimmer than BB traditional (red label).


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the sales alert! I had been eyeing some of their bleeding madras trousers for some time, and this sale may be just the excuse... especially with summer at the door.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Old Stock Troy Guild shirts. Rare as hen's teeth these days:



















HL


----------



## jacflash (Aug 29, 2008)

An old stock Barbour Original Beaufort (A150). My old one is awfully tattered (and *ahem* a bit small on me nowadays) and I can't stand the redesigned ones, so this was a find and the $50 off an excellent inducement. I just took it out of the bag... I know people say they haven't been the same for several years now but this one looks the business and That Smell is filling the room. I'm quite pleased.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Speas said:


> They've got some new Quoddys on the site - penny loafers with white boat soles. $200 though.


I love the look and am really fighting the urge to order them. I need another pair of casual loafers like I need a hole in my head!


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I could not resist the Baracuta G9, and ordered one in British Tan. I hope that I'm happy with the color -- the natural color is too light (will show too much soiling), and the only other color that interested me right off was olive. I thought that tan looked the traddest for a "first" G9.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^I suspect you are going to really enjoy your new G9 Bartolo. Now you just need the navy and olive colored G9's to round out your options!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I really want to purchase a Smather's & Branson needlepoint...but I'm not sure if that's the best way to invest my hard earned $$ at the moment.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I visited the store yesterday and bought a couple of pairs of Bill's. With my previous store credit and the $50 anniversary coupon, my wallet was only dinged by a small amount.

I talked to Ethan/John's father (can't remember his name) and he said they've been extremely busy. When I was last there about three months ago they were steady, but I can see the evidence of massive incoming stock. The father said just before I arrived the City of Buffalo had carted out 17 bales of folded up carboard boxes. I honestly have no idea why they're busy, since so many specialty stores I know are barely getting by, but good for them.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

jacflash said:


> An old stock Barbour Original Beaufort (A150). My old one is awfully tattered (and *ahem* a bit small on me nowadays) and I can't stand the redesigned ones, so this was a find and the $50 off an excellent inducement. I just took it out of the bag... I know people say they haven't been the same for several years now but this one looks the business and That Smell is filling the room. I'm quite pleased.


I also bought an A150 with "original" Dress Gordon tartan lining. I burned a nasty hole in my old one just when the anniversary offer came up.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

linklaw said:


> You can only use it once.


And it expires **May 25, 2009**


----------

